

Show HN: Honeycomb – Your perfect travel pack - hobonumber1
http://honeycombpacks.com

======
pavel_lishin
Won't this mean that after every time I travel, I'll have extra cables,
toothbrushes, and first aid kits?

~~~
Eridrus
This seems like something you would buy if you've never done any travel
before, rather than something useful for regular travelers.

------
humanrobot
I wish you the best of luck. However I can't imagine purchasing one of these
vs just buying the specific items I need on amazon for cheaper.

~~~
bpatel576
Agree. Wish them the best of luck, but i'd rather go to BBB and buy 5 or 6
items from their travel bins. Don't see a huge value add here.

